# Water Heater Heats Up, But No Water Flow?



## WeR5Wheeling (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been able to get my hotwater heater to fire up on gas and a little water will come out then it wont continue to flow. The hotwater heater worked fine the first few trips we went on. One time it wouldn't work, so I took it to the dealer and they had to clean the gas burner. This recent trip is the first time we have used the 5th wheel since the dealer cleaned the burner. I've read several other posts and it looks like a lot of 2003 models have hotwater heater issues.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Make sure your bypass valve is open to the tank. You may have to call em or get em to show you the right way. That is a lil confusing. Anyway, that maybe your prob. 
Good luck


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I had this problem and it was the water pressure regulator. I can only get good pressure when i turn the water faucet down to the point the regulator is set to then the pressure is better than when the faucet is wide open. I removed the regulator to figure out it was the problem,good luck dave


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd check that by-pass valve first, since it's so easy to check. Open your basement access panel on the left side (same side as your water heater). Looking toward the back of the basement, you'll see a small (14"x18") plywood panel held in-place with two or three #2, square-head screws. Take those two screws out and remove the panel. And, there's your water heater! You should be able to easily see the by-pass valve and check to see if it is open or closed.


----------



## WeR5Wheeling (Sep 21, 2004)

tonka said:


> I had this problem and it was the water pressure regulator. I can only get good pressure when i turn the water faucet down to the point the regulator is set to then the pressure is better than when the faucet is wide open. I removed the regulator to figure out it was the problem,good luck dave
> [snapback]29732[/snapback]​


Hard to believe, but I went by the RV dealer and a tech heard me talking to the service writer and he said it probably was the back flow valve. Anyway I got one and will disconnect the old one to make sure I have the correct one. We discussed the bypass valve, etc. I did check everything I could think of several times, while I was being chewed out about not having hot water in the 5th wheel after having the hotwater heater checked out in the fall by this dealer. The boss suggested that if I ever take this trailer to the dealer again I had better have them show me that what they fixed also was working completly, when I picked it up or she might not be in a good mood with me the next time.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

i hope that works ,can you explain where the back-flow valve is located? The pressure regulator i removed was on the supply hose pipe from the water spicket at the campground. It is suppose to regulate the water pressure to 45 or 50 pounds.


----------



## WeR5Wheeling (Sep 21, 2004)

From what I saw on the hotwater heater and the explanation from the dealer tech, it is screwed into the top of the hotwater tank and the hot water hose is attached to it letting the hot water flow thru the hot water lines. You have to take the panel off inside the trailer to see it. I'll get to the repair in a few days, I'm still tired from being stuck for two hours on I85 North coming into Atlanta, GA Sunday evening because of a wreck possible caused by a Class A hydroplaning in the heavy rain we were having back from the Alabama gulf coast.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The back flow valve is a brass check valve in the outlet (top) of the hot water tank. It is also considered part of the winterizing bypass system. They stick some times and can be freed with a few well placed taps on the valve. When don't this open one of the hot water faucets and a good tap will free a stuck valve. When they stick they really should be replaced.


----------

